# Stearns Shaft



## cr250mark (Dec 2, 2021)

I don’t see to many of these 
I do see a lot of Columbia shaft drive 
I wanted to post for reference 
Thank you 
Mark


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 2, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2021)

WOW!!!
tried copying a gif to show like @fordmike65 
havn't figured it out yet.
Love this!
i'd wanna ride it.😊


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2021)

ReMARKable!


----------



## manuel rivera (Dec 2, 2021)

Outstanding


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2021)

Beautiful machine


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 2, 2021)

That is a stunner Mark!  Congratulations!  👏


----------



## stezell (Dec 2, 2021)

Very nice nickel Mark and of course the bike is cool as well! Hope you guys are doing good. 
Sean


----------



## oldspoke (Dec 2, 2021)

Beautiful !


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice! Should have the cool gears on it. There might be a patent date on the gear under the crank cover FYI.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 4, 2021)

FLAMBASTIC......


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 5, 2021)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Nice! Should have the cool gears on it. There might be a patent date on the gear under the crank cover FYI.
> 
> View attachment 1521891
> 
> View attachment 1521890



Love that Shrood hand done script for patent date


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 6, 2021)

Simply Fabulous!
Thanks, for the look see.


----------

